# AXMINSTER Pen Assembly Press



## glenmar13 (24 Jan 2013)

2 weeks ago I spent £42 on purchasing this press. No instructions how to use it, wanted to know what the 4 wooden dowles were for. Rang Axminster Technical Service they said they were for inserting the brass inserts ( I think they are wrong ) I then asked them how to use the press for assembling pens and although the name applies was told that it was not for assembling pens. They don't have any instructions how to use it anyway and to return the press for my money back. I couldn't believe what I had been told so searched the web site and found a press similar ( PSI Pen Assembly Press ) sent this to Axminster to proove they are wrong, I still don't know what the 4 wooden dowles. Can anyone tell me and is there anyone who uses the Axminster Pen Assembly Press.
Glen


----------



## [email protected] (24 Jan 2013)

Hi Glen,

Sorry for your experience, this doesn't sound like our normal service at all. Can you forward me the emails you received?

Regards,

Richard.


----------



## 12345Peter (24 Jan 2013)

If it is <http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-pen-assembly-press-prod460328/> you are talking about, I have used one, but can't remember any dowels at all.

I use a drillstand which is by far a better build that the pen press, some people use this type of clamp <http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-bar-clamp-spreader-prod809316/> but I haven't tried it.

Regards
Peter


----------



## woodyturner (24 Jan 2013)

I have been using the Axminster No1 arbor press for years and it works perfect it is in there cat but I cant find it on there web site the code is No1 arbor press £45.65 all I had to do is make an adapter in the middle I can post a photo of it if you are interested I would sell mine now I have stopped turning but the postage on it would be expensive


----------



## glenmar13 (24 Jan 2013)

Thanks to all the replies.
Axministers response fantastic, spoken to Richard who as given me faith in Axminster again and sorted my problem out.
Thanks Richard that's why I bought the Press from a Britsh Based firm.
Glen


----------



## marcros (24 Jan 2013)

what were the wooden dowels for in the end?


----------



## [email protected] (24 Jan 2013)

Hi,

The dowels can be placed in the nylon block to slide the pen over, this just helps hold the pen in place when pressing parts together. Saves you needing 3 hands!

I'm glad I was a help Glen, you have my number if you need anymore help!

Happy turning,

Richard.


----------



## nev (24 Jan 2013)

glenmar13":1zor9cew said:


> Thanks to all the replies.
> Axministers response fantastic, spoken to Richard who as given me faith in Axminster again and sorted my problem out.
> Thanks Richard that's why I bought the Press from a Britsh Based firm.
> Glen



:wink: :wink: Indeed, that's just the kind of Quality company we need to sponsor our 2013 challenge and have a lovely big banner across the Scoreboard :wink: :wink:


----------



## Sheptonphil (24 Jan 2013)

I made my own pen press by turning two blocks of beech to the same shape as my MT2 tapers with a slightly dished 1/2" thick shoulder at the end. When inserted in the head and tail stock, the pen can be loosely aligned, tail stock brought up and locked in place. Gentle but evenly controlled increasing pressure can be applied by winding in the tail stock wheel. Far more accurate than a vice. Total cost zero. 

Phil


----------

